# date on sweet 16!!!!=)



## karen90 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, next month is my birthday, and I will be 16 and able to date. So, I already have my guy. and we wanted to have an Italian dinner at the beach. (haha well, with winter coats and hats, we'll be fine.)=p I have no idea what to make though.. it doesn't necessarily have to be Italian, just something cute and yummy to celebrate our officialness. I'll probably have him over first, and then we could make it together, because he loves to cook with me. And that would be special too...I'd like to have a few courses too. Appetizer, dessert... hahaha but again, I really don't know what I could do. I think for appetizer some sort of fun salad would be good...we both like salad.. hmmmmmmm... help??? Please??? only a month and 5 days left!!!!!=D


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations on crossing another threshhold in life!

Vietnamese-style spring rolls could be fun to make as an appetizer, and could be a nice 'do-together' recipe. You'll need the rice paper wrappers. They're hard and kind of translucent until you soak them briefly in warm water. Fill them with fresh veggies cut small or into tiny matchsticks. You can add a light dressing of ponzu (a citrus-soy sauce), sesame oil, and a bit of rice wine vinegar, which is mild and slightly sweet. Or, use a bottled Asian salad dressing. These rolls will hold for quite a while and you won't have sogginess that you'd have if you used a deepfried item and tried to keep it hot.

Here's a recipe, complete with photos of how to do it: http://www.digsmagazine.com/nourish/...ngrolls_pf.htm.

I've found the wrappers in the grocery store in the Asian food section.


----------



## karen90 (Jan 10, 2006)

mmMMMm thanks so much for the reply!!! those look great!!=)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cold Beach Celebratory Multicourse Dinner......

Antipasta Plate, pickled veg. meats, cheeses, bread sticks
Something HOT.....canaloni (sp?).....you could fill with all kinds of fillings, bake it off and have a hearty, hot Italian entree for the beach.
Fruit and Bacci's aka hazelnut chocolate kisses.

If Fires are allowed on the beach it'd be a blast to cook a different dinner there.


----------



## karen90 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooooo thanks so much! do you happen to have recipes to any of those things shroomgirl?

thanks for all your help


----------

